# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  First BP Sketch...

## Laooda

So I had the itch today... haven't picked up a pencil in MONTHS!!!!  
This was the result... Snakes are NOT as easy as I thought!   :Razz:    (SO... Be gentle)!  It's not perfect, but burned a few hrs. of free time!!!  lol

AND THE PIX ARE NOT GOOD....   :Embarassed:

----------


## Rapture

Snakes kick my ace for some reason... I won't even post my first sketches of my Borneo  :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

Right?  Now that I'm looking at it... I wanna change 50 things!!!  :Embarassed:  






> Snakes kick my ace for some reason... I won't even post my first sketches of my Borneo

----------


## Rapture

They are one of those things that you're going to have to do a general "block in" of shapes to get the angle right before you start going into more detail.

----------


## Laooda

Yea, well.. it's just a sketch... if I put ink or any color on it, I would have made sure all the angles were spot on...

----------


## PJ FF

Thats awesome


I would NEVER try to draw ANYTHING as I even failed my 7th grade art class..... yeah, im that bad.

----------


## Sinsation

It looks great, you ready for requests for tattoo's yet?  :Smile:

----------


## cueball

Flawless...simply flawless. Finished perfection..wow  :Bowdown:

----------


## Kizerk

it's beautiful!

i could NEVER in my life come even close to that, good job  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

> Thats awesome
> 
> 
> I would NEVER try to draw ANYTHING as I even failed my 7th grade art class..... yeah, im that bad.


Lol...  Thanks!!!!   :Razz:

----------


## Sausage

Nice sketch! I'm working on a sketch of my BP coiled up- I hope it turns out well!

----------


## Laooda

> It looks great, you ready for requests for tattoo's yet?


Actuallllly.........   lmao!  I've done several original ideas for tats... Even picked up a gun a few times myself!   :Bolt:

----------


## Laooda

> Flawless...simply flawless. Finished perfection..wow


 
Hush!   lmao..........    :Embarassed:

----------


## Laooda

> it's beautiful!
> 
> i could NEVER in my life come even close to that, good job


Thanks Maple!   :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

> Nice sketch! I'm working on a sketch of my BP coiled up- I hope it turns out well!


POST POST POST!!!  lo!

----------


## ECLARK

Loo, That Bee is freakin awesome!  :eek:

----------


## Sinsation

Well I only have 9 tats so I have plenty of easle left to draw on  :Wink:

----------


## Ginevive

Awe, c'mon, it's not that bad! I know, I pick apart my drawings too; but it is the way we learn.
I would just enlongate the head a little and shrink the eye; other than that, you have very nice shading; I really like the position you chose!

----------


## Laooda

> Loo, That Bee is freakin awesome! :eek:


Thanks you ED!!!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Laooda

> Well I only have 9 tats so I have plenty of easle left to draw on


LMAO!  ... Utah is kinda far!    :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

> Awe, c'mon, it's not that bad! I know, I pick apart my drawings too; but it is the way we learn.
> I would just enlongate the head a little and shrink the eye; other than that, you have very nice shading; I really like the position you chose!


 
Thanks Jen!!!   See, now I'm gonna haft to keep on snakes till I  get em' right!!!
 :Wink:

----------


## cueball

> See, now I'm gonna haft to keep on snakes till I get em' right!!!


 :Rock on:  

Can not hardly wait to see more  :Clap:

----------


## Sinsation

Will travel for ink lol j/k I can see the look on my hubby's face texas for a tat have you gone crazy on me !!

----------


## frankykeno

I think it's a lovely sketch.  I have zip, zero, nadda artist talent whatsoever.  My stick figure drawings would barely be considered humanlike.  Art classes in school were an exercise in absolute futility for me.  Oh and I sing like a scalded cat in a hot dryer too.  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

> Will travel for ink lol j/k I can see the look on my hubby's face texas for a tat have you gone crazy on me !!


HA!   I'm sure stranger things have happened!!!   LMAO!   :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

Oh and I sing like a scalded cat in a hot dryer too.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]


ME TOO!!!   lol!    :Razz:    But hey, what cha gonna do!?!?!?
And thanks!

----------


## Sinsation

> HA! I'm sure stranger things have happened!!! LMAO!


 
They have! And usually it has something to do with some strange idea I have and ends up being something great... thats how we got 4 daughters  :Very Happy: 


Edit... meaning we kept trying for a boy, that looked way wrong when I reread it.

----------


## Laooda

HAHAHAHAHA!   Thats GREAT!

----------


## MARCUS ANTONIUS

> it's beautiful!
> 
> i could NEVER in my life come even close to that, good job


I agree completely!!  I think it's exquisite!!  Great job! :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## Laooda

Thanks Jeremy!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Schlyne

I love the detail on the eye and the nostril  :Smile:

----------


## twiztard

That is a really good sketch you should be proud  :Smile:  I recently started sketching a drawing again its been awhile im a little out of practice. But that will get better in time.

----------


## Ginevive

I can definately attest, that you have me beat in the shading department! I try to do faces, and my women look bearded, while the men look to be 95 years old and wrinkly!

----------


## ECLARK

Laooda, after looking, looking and looking at your sketch, I seen that it was a bumble bee and thought it may have been a photo of mine. my bee has a short stocky head as you portrayed in your sketch, she also has large eyes that you clearly seen. you have a wealth of untapped goodness that needs to bee brought out and refined. please try to spend time on things that matter!  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

> I love the detail on the eye and the nostril


Thanks!  Checked out your pix... great stuff!!!!

----------


## Laooda

> That is a really good sketch you should be proud  I recently started sketching a drawing again its been awhile im a little out of practice. But that will get better in time.


That's me...  I think I'm gonna try and get back into the swing of things!!!  :Embarassed:    Loosen up the old fingers!   lol

----------


## Laooda

"Laooda, after looking, looking and looking at your sketch, I seen that it was a bumble bee and thought it may have been a photo of mine."


BUSTED!!!   lmao!   :Razz:  

But it was this pic. I was looking at!!!!

Thanks again Ed!

----------


## cueball

Any new action or what???  :Sunny:

----------


## Laooda

AAAGGGHHH!!!!   I can't talk SMACK here and draw!


Actually, got an early gift tonight!!!   A NOTEPAD! (for the Com)              Whoot!  :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancing Carrot:  

I played w/ it earlier, and it ROCKS!  So, I'll subject everyone to more experiments soon!  :Smile:  

But thanks!   :Embarassed:

----------


## cueball

> 


That's amazing Laura...such a flawless replica  :Good Job:

----------


## Amy05

great pix! I can draw pretty well, but i SUCK with snakes. lol. they always look like bad cartoon characters.

----------


## cueball

> So, I'll subject everyone to more experiments soon!


Can't hardly wait  :Clap:

----------


## Laooda

Thanks Q!  I gotta figure this puppy out... then it's ON!  lol :Sunny:

----------


## Laooda

K... so I played with the tablet Rob got me........  


I took the sketch and applied some color... Now it looks even LESS like a BP!!!!


LMAO! But the toy is KKOOOOOOOOOL!!!!! This is the result of me trying to figure it out!  

Thanks for lookin!

----------


## cueball

Whoa  :Surprised:  


That is sooooooooooool kooooooooooooooooool  :Clap: 

I like the eye the best  :Evileye:

----------


## Laooda

Egh... it's ok! Actually, it looks spraypainted!!!!


Wait, no.... you know those T's from the 70-80's  Where some guy would airbrush your name and like, a palm tree?  LMAO!  THAT'S what it reminds me of! :Razz:  

Hey, it was fun to play with!

When I do something good....  I'll title it, "Hey look!  It doesn't suck"!!!!  

But thanks.....   :Embarassed:

----------


## lillyorchid

Looks good for a first time thing!

Now you just need to do some more and post 'em!

----------


## Laooda

> Looks good for a first time thing!
> 
> Now you just need to do some more and post 'em!


Oh, I got the itch!    :Wink:    lol 
Trust me, I'll post em'!  Everyones opinions are MUCH better here than my own!   :Razz:

----------


## Rapture

Looks like you're having some fun... I will look around for my Photoshop CD if you want

----------


## markface

thats so cool ! i think the eye is just amazing . i wish i could draw half that good .

----------


## Thunder Kat

hats off to you!!!!  i always have trouble with snakes, it always comes out as a big squigel. lol.  its perfect you shouldn't change a thing.  due to popular demand you need to take up tatoo artsin.

----------


## Laooda

Thanks guys!   :Embarassed:  


I can see it now... "have gun, will travel"!   :Razz:   lmao!

I'm gonna try another serpent.... who KNOWS what it'll look like!?!?!?


Thanks again!  :Sunny:

----------


## cueball

> I can see it now... "have gun, will travel"!


I would totally let you tatt my virgin skin  :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## Laooda

Note to self:  While packing for Arlington, bring a ball point, a sharpie, and a sewing needle....


K! Your on! 

 :Razz:

----------


## cueball

> Note to self: While packing for Arlington, bring a ball point, a sharpie, and a sewing needle....


NO WAY...I'm NOT down for prision style..not the tatt either  :sploosh:

----------


## Rapture

nice ^

----------


## Laooda

> nice ^


You stole the "nice" right outta my mouth!  Fingers, whatever!   :Razz:

----------


## cueball

Any new action???  :Clap:

----------


## Laooda

Ummmm, no!  :Embarassed:     I've been on here!  lol  I'm also sporting the Flu? or something similar...   I think I'll play this afternoon... cause I'm Sure as .... not gonna finish Xmas shopping on Sun, with a fever. Someone would get hurt. (not me) !   :Wink:

----------


## cueball

> lol I'm also sporting the Flu? or something similar...


I have the same...I knew we shouldn't have been making out  :Tears: 

Hope you feel better  :Hug:

----------


## Laooda

> I have the same...I knew we shouldn't have been making out 
> Um,  I really worry about your imagination sometimes, and how vivid it is... You do know that your participating in a reptile forum, and that the screen is not a "real" place...?  Also, just because you have a Snake named Laooda, does not mean that it's me...  just makin sure we're clear on a few little things....
> Furthermore, what you do with your "Laooda" is really, TMI!  
> 
> K??? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  You too-Q!!!

----------


## cueball

> Furthermore, what you do with your "Laooda" is really, TMI!


Feed, water, breed and admire...same for all Laoodas  :Nerd:

----------


## Laooda

> Feed, water, breed and admire...same for all Laoodas


Nice!   You are very difficult to out-witt at times, Q the "Tweaker of posts", cause you tweak Posts.....

----------


## cueball

> Nice! You are very difficult to out-witt at times, Q the "Tweaker of mosts", cause you tweak the mosts.....


I came to tweak around...to tweak around....cuz I'm tweaky

----------


## Laooda

Your Tweaky, Tweaky, Tweaky, Tweaky..........  HO!   :sploosh:

----------


## recycling goddess

> I think it's a lovely sketch.  I have zip, zero, nadda artist talent whatsoever.  My stick figure drawings would barely be considered humanlike.  Art classes in school were an exercise in absolute futility for me.  Oh and I sing like a scalded cat in a hot dryer too.


see i knew there was more to us than meets the eye! we are twins, sep. at birth!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

> 



wow... you are a great artist!!!!!  :Clap:

----------


## Laooda

Awwww, thanks Mrs. Goddess!!!   :Embarassed:  


I'm gonna start a new project as soon as my Day-qil kicks in!   :Razz:  

Got the itch to work on snakes!  lol... Go figure! 


Thanks again!   :Hug:

----------


## recycling goddess

when you itch and snakes are involved... it's time of a bit of PAM and a humid hide... to get rid of the mites of course  :Wink:

----------


## cueball

> Your Tweaky, Tweaky, Tweaky, Tweaky.......... HO!


Did I ever mention you are virtually my hero???  :Bowdown:

----------


## Laooda

As it should be.


Now, return the Jimmy, or there will be heck to pay!!!

You have angered the Goddess..........   :Mad:

----------


## cueball

> or there will be heck to pay!!!


Thought you are not talking to me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Laooda

HEY!   Theres Jimmy!    :Very Happy:  

Aleesha will be SOOO Happy!

No switchin when she loggs back on!!!!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cueball

> No switchin when she loggs back on!!!!!!!


No come on...does that sound like something I would do???  :Devilish:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Truely awsome.   :Rock on:

----------


## Laooda

> As it should be.
> 
> 
> Now, return the Jimmy, or there will be heck to pay!!!
> 
> You have angered the Goddess..........


Dear Mr. Cue,

    We here on the "First BP Sketch" Thread would like to thank you for your speedy response regarding the return of the Jimmy.  As noted above, you were facing severe amounts of heck.  Now that the Jimmy is back where he belongs, you are no longer in any danger.  
Thank you again for you corporation...

---X---

----------


## recycling goddess

ya... what she said!  :Very Happy: 

i lub jimmy!

----------


## cueball

> Thank you again for you corporation...


Sure doll  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## recycling goddess

cue... where is jimmy? what have you done to him??? waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Laooda

> Sure doll


 

Niiiice..........

----------


## cueball

> Niiiice..........


That's how I roll  :Cool:

----------


## cueball

Any NEW action??? You've had PLENTY of time to create  :Clap:

----------


## Laooda

No,  I'm a looser.  The Holidays have been crazy....  and I can't decide what I wanna do!?!?   :Embarassed:

----------


## cueball

> The Holidays have been crazy....


I thought all you guys from Houston say "bein"...like your cousin  :sploosh:

----------


## stangs13

> I thought all you guys from Houston say "bein"...like your cousin


Is that not how you spell bien?lol.

EDIT- Love the Wysocki shuffle dude,Cue!

----------


## Laooda

> I thought all you guys from Houston say "bein"...like your cousin


No accent here!  Don't know why....  Just never developed my "ya'll" skills?
***not that there is any thing wrong with that***

----------


## stangs13

> No accent here! Don't know why.... Just never developed my "ya'll" skills?
> ***not that there is any thing wrong with that***


 
I wasn't even born here and still have the acsent. Come on!

----------


## cueball

> Just never developed my "ya'll" skills?


 :sploosh:  

The pink reverse cowgurl hat and belt buckle are a nice start  :Cowboy:

----------


## Laooda

> The pink reverse cowgurl hat and belt buckle are a nice start


I would die.

----------


## Laooda

> I wasn't even born here and still have the acsent. Come on!


Wellll.... there might be a slight one, but nothing detectable!  Someone from corporate thought I was from Cali!?!?!? :eek:

----------


## cueball

> I was from Cali!?!?!? :eek:


Like..for sure..I can totally see that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stangs13

:ROFL:  Thoughs cali acsents can sound like a texan acsent at times.

----------


## Laooda

> Like..for sure..I can totally see that


 
Like, WhuaEvur....  OKah?   lmao!   I don't talk like that EITHER!  :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

> Thoughs cali acsents can sound like a texan acsent at times.


Yeaaaaars ago, (You were just a twinkle in an eye)  I had a "surfer" come up to me and say... "Woah, like are you from the mother land"?!?!?   I looked at him, and said...  "Africa"?!?!?  :Confused:     And he said, "No, bra.... Cali" !!!!


 :Rolleyes2:    I'll never forget that!  :Razz:

----------


## stangs13

> Yeaaaaars ago, (You were just a twinkle in an eye) I had a "surfer" come up to me and say... "Woah, like are you from the mother land"?!?!? I looked at him, and said... "Africa"?!?!?  And he said, "No, bra.... Cali" !!!!
> 
> 
>  I'll never forget that!


I so wish I had that natural talk!  :ROFL:   Theres a kindergartener in my moms class that looks like a surfer, kinda talks like one too!

----------


## cueball

> WhuaEvur....


Only after some appletinis right???  :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

[QUOTE*=Chuck]*Only after some appletinis right???  :Razz: [/QUOTE]

How did you know.... ???

Those are my fav!!!!  


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

***blahhhh***   lol

----------


## stangs13

> How did you know.... ???
> 
> Those are my fav!!!! 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ***blahhhh*** lol


My dad nicknamed me chuck...sorry for the randomness..lol

----------


## cueball

> How did you know.... ???


There was that one time at band camp...  :Devilish:

----------


## stangs13

> There was that one time at band camp...


LOL! That was a good one!!

----------

